# Iowa: good dwarf fruit trees or fruit bushes?



## Homemaker (Mar 25, 2016)

We are in northern/central Iowa, just bought a home. I won't be super gardening this year but with my landscaping work this spring/summer, I wanted to add some fruit.




I'm looking at adding two dwarf apple apple trees to our suburban backyard. Recommendations?

I was also considering a few gooseberry bushes to make jam. I have zero experience with non-wild gooseberries... is there anything I need to know?



Any other suggestions?

I am putting a strawberry bed in this year as well.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I'd recommend you go to Stark Brothers starkbros.com Pick the trees based on what you're looking for (eating, baking...). Their site has excellent info including weather zones, what's required for pollination, tree size, growth rate... 

I bought some larger apple trees locally (for almost $100 each). Bought some little trees from Stark Bros and their trees caught up quickly. From their little twig trees, within 2-3 years, they're "starting" to produce fruit. Starting = a few apples, not bushels.

They also have strawberries and anything else you need.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I got mine from Starkbros.com as well. Best quality trees I've ever found. With a 1 year full replacement garruntee.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

Why don't you go to your state's Extension Service to find out just will work in your area? Why listen to strangers on the net who probably aren't even in your area of the country?

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/

* HORTLine*

*(515-294-3108)* or [email protected]
Answers questions related to lawn, garden and landscape plants


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I am going to add my agreement to the Stark Brothers suggestion. They have a website that can help you choose trees for your area. They have excellent stock.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> Why don't you go to your state's Extension Service to find out just will work in your area? *Why listen to strangers on the net who probably aren't even in your area of the country?*


She's right. Why listen to people all over the Country that recommend a quality, reputable nursery *that by the way... is about 50 miles from Iowa. * (in Louisiana, MO)


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

I live in the South(S.C.) so I found a good apple nursery for Southern Orchard.
You should find a nursery/nurseries for your state.:
https://www.grandpasorchard.com/Tree-Type/Cold-Hardy-Varieties

http://www.nvtrees.com/retailcustomer.html

Hope this will help.


----------

